# Probleme mit Norton Software



## Rudi (23 April 2002)

Seit 2000 nutze ich Norton Software (AntiVirus, System Works, Internet Security). War mit Funktion und Wirksamkeit immer zufrieden, hatte allerdings Probleme bei Installation. Konnte diese umgehen, indem ich die jeweils vorhandenen Programme, Ordner und Dateien von Norton und Symantec gelöscht habe vor der Installation neuer Software. 
Das klappt nun bei Internet Security 2002 nicht mehr. 
Installation wird abgebrochen bzw. es werden nur Fragmente installiert, Programme laufen nicht. Installation der älteren 
Norton Software auch nicht mehr möglich. Auch die Ausführung von Tools (Win-Doctor, Disk-Doctor) direkt von der CDROM ist nicht mehr möglich, bricht ab. 
Habe tagelang meine Hardware mit allen möglichen Tools gecheckt - keine Fehler feststellbar. Andere Software lässt sich von CDROM, von Festplatte oder aus Internet problemlos installieren. Habe auch Registry mit RegCleaner aufgeräumt. 
Wollte eigentlich nicht die Festplatte formatieren, nur um 
Norton Software zu installieren. 

Auf Webseiten von Symantec leider keine Hinweise zu meinem Problem, die Hotline ist zu teuer. 
Vermute, dass noch Einträge oder Dateien von Symantec/Norton 
vorhanden sind, die Installation blockieren. Kann diese leider 
nicht aufspüren. 

Sorry für den langen Text- ist aber auch big problem. 
Wer kann helfen ? 

Rudi


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2002)

Beschreibe uns doch erst mal Dein System.

Ohne genauere Daten wird Dir niemand helfen können...


----------



## Rudi (23 April 2002)

Hallo,
hier Angaben zum System:

Computer Lifetec Bj. 1998
CPU: Pentium II , 348 MHz
Cache: 512 kB
Mainboard: Intel 44 OBX, PCI Chipset
RAM: 128 MB SDRAM
Festplatte. EIDE, Seagate ST 38641 A, Ultra DMA 2, Kap. 8,61 GB, 2 Part.
CDROM-Lw: LTN 301, 32 X

Betriebssystem: Win 98  Version 4.10.98 updated (Year 2000 update 2)

Rudi


----------



## Rudi (27 April 2002)

Hallo Freunde,
Problem mit Norton Software gelöst und erledigt.
Danke trotzdem.

Rudi


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2002)

Was wars denn jetzt letztendlich?


----------



## Rudi (28 April 2002)

Es musten alle Ordner, Dateien und Einträge, die sich auf Symantec und Norton beziehen, gelöscht werden (dito LiveReg, Liveupdate, RescueDisk),
auch in der Registry. Dann erst war Neuinstallation möglich.

Das wars dann.
Rudi


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

Klingt ja brutal kundenfreundlich...  :cry:


----------



## Titanic-Leser (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Norton Software*

Kein direktes Problem mit Norton aber stutzig gemacht hat mich folgendes:
Ich besitze seit 40 Tagen ein neues HP-Notebook, dass noch keinen Internetanschluss hat, Norton Antivirensoftware ist vorinstalliert.
Bei jedem Systemstart werde ich aufgefordert den Virenschutz ("veraltet" schon beim ersten Start) zu aktualisieren.
Nun kam eine Meldung, dass der Virenschutz in soundsoviel tagen abläuft, wenn ich ihn nicht update. Und er hat in 40 Tagen angeblich 72000 Viren "abgewehrt". Wie das gehen soll ohne Internetanschluss? Ich habe auch nicht auf die Tastatur geniesst 
Ich hab den Verdacht, da will man mit der Angst Geld verdienen und den Leuten schon mal prophylaktisch vorgaukeln, der Virenschutz hätte tausende Schädlinge abgewehrt. Nachweisen kanns eh niemand und wer ist heutzutage nicht im Web? Schade, ich hatte Norton immer als kompetente und seriöse Fa. eingestuft.


----------

